# Bikepark Osternohe



## FirstOfTwo (13. Februar 2011)

Hi alle zusammen,
mich interessiert ma ob jemand den Park in Osternohe kennt.
Und wie der so is. Ich habe schon einige Videos gesehen und muss an Hand dieser sagen..... FAT.....
Ich fahre seit knap zwei jahren meistens quer Beet. Der BikePark am Geißkopf konnte auch schon mit mehreren Besuchen ( ca. 5) bei mir Punkten. Bin da aber eher den xcross, dual-cross nen leichten freeride und den dirt-trail gefahren.
Nun hab ich einen Freeridekurs in Osternohe geschenkt bekommen, das ist mein erster Kurs überhaupt.
Ich hab n bisl den Eindruck, dass ich mich bei den ganzen Evel-Latten und Balken jumps und Rampen übernehme.
Is der Park wirklich so FAT wie überall zu sehen oder zu lesen?  


 Noch ganz kurz zu meinem Bike, das hat 160mm Federweg und das habe ich auch schon voll ausgenutzt.


 Knallt mir eine vor den Hals oder nehmt mir meine Angst! Ich spiele bisl mit dem Gedanken den Kursschein weiterzugeben.


 Firstoftwo...........................................


----------



## 4mate (13. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (14. Februar 2011)

_*Crossposting gelöscht, Thema ins Lokalforum geschoben. -swe68*_


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Februar 2011)

FirstOfTwo schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> mich interessiert ma ob jemand den Park in Osternohe kennt.



Ne, kennt eigentlich niemand hier. Aber probier's mal in diesem Thread, vielleicht kennt ihn dort jemand:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494715

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Burnhard (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn du schon in Bmais warst wird dich Osternohe vllt. ein bisschen enttäuschen!
Ist realtiv klein, Schlepplift, eigentlich nur 2 Strecken. Aber aus den Gegebenheiten haben die Jungs vom Park eigentlich das beste gemacht! Für nen Tagestrip ist der Park also sehr zu empfehlen! Gerade als Anfänger gibts genügend Sachen an die man sich rantasten kann! 

Mit 160mm FW solltest du auch mehr als genug Reserven haben.


----------

